# Bumps on Vizsla’s head



## nicoleandnorman (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello,
My V is 14 weeks old and the past few weeks he has had scrappy bumps on his head. They disappear and then new ones show up. The vet didn’t seem concerned. I would leave in the morning with only 2 bumps on his head and then come back lunch and he has more. 
I looked at the forum and some people suggest that it’s allergies or a puppy thing. Has anyone else have this on their V’s head? Any suggestions on what it is and how to treat it? The bumps do not bother him. I have attached a picture 

Thank you!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

awwww...poor thing!

Those look like bug bites for sure, as long as he's not bothered by them, try to figure out where or when he gets them and take precautions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't tell from the pic, but if they are slighty crusty it could be puppy dermitits. 
A round of antibiotics would clear it. But like I said, its hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## nicoleandnorman (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you! They are slightly crusty


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a lab pup have puppy dermitits. Also had a pup get a few allergy bumps, her scratching them turned into a skin infection. Both cases easily treated with antibiotics.


----------



## Matisse (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello! Just curious if you ever found a solution to this. I have a 7 month old with a similar issue!
Thanks



nicoleandnorman said:


> Hello,
> My V is 14 weeks old and the past few weeks he has had scrappy bumps on his head. They disappear and then new ones show up. The vet didn’t seem concerned. I would leave in the morning with only 2 bumps on his head and then come back lunch and he has more.
> I looked at the forum and some people suggest that it’s allergies or a puppy thing. Has anyone else have this on their V’s head? Any suggestions on what it is and how to treat it? The bumps do not bother him. I have attached a picture
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd suspect Atopic Dermatitis. An inflammatory reaction to an allergen, bug (mite/flea), mold, pollen, food, etc. Check his ears too.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! We have had the exactly same bumps with our V starting around 6 months up until 12 months. It wasn’t allergies (we tried switching food a million times) or demodex (tested negative). Our vet was clueless. Our breeder laughed and said it’s just puberty pimples. And really, I haven’t seen them in a few months now, even with summer season with pollen etc. She is now 15 months old. I begin to think our breeder was right.

We didn’t find allergies but we did switch her to Orijen about 2 months ago and noticed a big difference in her appetite, coat and stool. But honestly I also think it’s mostly because she turned one and they have a better defense system around that time.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Gosh this seems to be a really common thing I thought I just had a problem dog! Scabby, flakey bumps and minor hair loss with it.

I have been thinking food allergy as I think it flares when he has poultry(purely anecdotal of course). Did you find a solution to this? My boy is 8 months and he also itches on his back two paws and nibbles himself often. He is on antihistamines when it flares as well as antifungal/antibacterial foam on his back feet after walks to prevent itching and curb infection, as well as on a controlled diet best I can. Any help is appreciated.


----------

